# tall grass?



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm letting my front yard grow out... haven't cut it for about month - it's about 12" tall in some places.... 

anyone else?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep -no more cutting, -and i dont have to worry about my son cutting it this year, he's not here- last year i had it nice a high, then out of the blue he wanted to do something for me -he cut the grass  could have painted the house :googly:


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

If you let your grass grow over a certain height here, the city will come and cut it for you with no warning and send you a bill for $225. Those city guys get paid well.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'm getting ready to head outside to cut mine for the last time now. I've been procrastinating all day. But once it's done my little cemetery can be set up and that will be one less thing i have to worry about later. I rent so i can't let the grass get but so tall. plus i have a huge yard and too many little kids will be running around playing the day of the party. don't need them tripping or just sitting down and then not be able to spot them easily. it's hard enough to keep track of where everyone is when the apple and walnut throwing wars start. yes my family is twisted. me i keep busy on the porch or in the house getting the food done or helping whoever is still working on their pumpkins. but I try to keep an eye out in case they aren't paying attention to where the little ones are when stuff's flying across the yard. these antics are also why i don't spend a ton of time on my cemetery. as it is, the stones get knocked into or down or hit by whatever's flying through the air at the moment. when i do make a decent cemetery, i will have to make a fence and put it in a totally different part of the yard from where they're likely to play. damn i just realized i'm rambling on so i can stall longer on the grass cutting lol.
*


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

My son is cutting the grass now, he thinks it should be the last time before Halloween. With all the rain we have had it might need it again, it is such a tough call as to when to stop. Too long and the city gets peveed, too short and it ruins the effect for Halloween.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

ubzest said:


> If you let your grass grow over a certain height here, the city will come and cut it for you with no warning and send you a bill for $225. Those city guys get paid well.


Holy cripes.
I think if your city guys saw my lawn they'd charge double... The Brother has been on lawn duty for the last three years, so it hasn't been mowed for about that long. You can't tell in the front except along the street, because we have moss everywhere, but in the back? Yikes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, ubzest, I was going to post the same thing about our area with regard to code enforcement.........


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

If it's 9" tall, we get fined here. I had to force the man to cut our grass (he kept claiming it was Hallowe'en staging...LOL).


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just had that discussion with my girlfriend today. From now 'til Halloween, we'll mow the back yard but not the front (we don't do anything in back.)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I do the last cut of the year this week. It'll be good and long by Halloween. My wife still doesn't "get it" when I say it completes the look, so I will catch some grief for it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The growth is really slowing here. I'm thinking one more time in a couple weeks and then let it go. It'll look "neglected" enough by then.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

well, I ran the mower around and used the trimmer in the back yard yesterday... we don't have any codes for cut grass as far as I know - and there are quite a few yards that would prove it...but this is a pretty small town (2,483 in '07) it's a bit taller than I had thought, some of the tall, wheat-stalk looking things are as high as my knees. (not sure what to call those... non-blades of grass) Plus.. the the Mrs agrees that long would look good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For those that live with the threat of the Lawn Gestapo... I think the key isn't necessarily the total length so much as just that shaggy, unkempt look. Foot-high grass and weeds looks ideal of course... but I think as long as it's neglected for a while you get those uneven patches going, lots of different lengths, and some weeds, and I think that looks really good even without being at a length that the HA's and the municipalities would hassle you for it. Then, at the dollar stores you can get some fake foliage stuff that looks like tall, reedy grasses; poke a few of those here and there to give it a little bit of tall stuff in places.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I cut the grass short each week but once the leaves start falling I let it alone. The leaves cover all the wires and prop bases.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm doing my final cut of the season today, with the mower deck raised at it's highest level. It'll grow an additional inch or two before Halloween, which will nicely hide all of the electrical cords.

My township will fine you for grass over a certain height. They have a "meadowlands exemption", though. If you have a patch of greater than an acre, you can let it go wild as long as you keep the first 25' from the road tidy. They also won't look behind solid fences, so as long as your neighbors don't mind, you can let your back/side yards go native. I have one area that's been "native" for years and is home to a flock of wild rabbits. Last time I looked in there, it was over a foot high and covered with wildflowers.

Craig


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

*Grass in Texas*

Unfortunately, here in North Texas, the leaves don't fall until late November. Usually all at once. NO matter how cool my cemetery looks, it willbe of the green grass variety!


----------

